# G.T. extreme ho slot car bodies



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

Does any one know if they have a web-site to buy their cars ? I talked to them at the Bob Beers show a few years ago.I didn't see them at the show this year. Any contact info would be helpful.....Thanks FS:thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

http://gtexslotcars.com/

However he not selling from the website anymore. But last time we communicated he has a few bodies still left. Email him.


Roger Corrie


----------



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

Roger, Could you PM me his e-mail address........ Thanks FS:wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I will have to look for the adress at home tonight

Roger


----------

